# Tabletop Electric Smoker



## keltin (Aug 30, 2007)

What the heck? When did they start making these? This is entirely too easy!

I think I’m going to get one of these for those lazy days when a smoked butt or small slab of ribs is desired without all the fuss of running the charcoal smoker. 

Oh boy, this is a dangerous path to go down!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2007)

This one is a Rival product and I'd say theirs is pretty recent, within the last year I would guess.  We wouldn't need (guess _need _is invalid since it's a cooking "toy") one in our house because we have two Cameron's stovetop smokers, which we love.  This Rival product is intriguing, though.


----------



## keltin (Aug 30, 2007)

Katie E said:


> This one is a Rival product and I'd say theirs is pretty recent, within the last year I would guess. We wouldn't need (guess _need _is invalid since it's a cooking "toy") one in our house because we have two Cameron's stovetop smokers, which we love. This Rival product is intriguing, though.


 
“Need” and “new toy” never, ever, ever belong in the same sentence! 

The Cameron smoker, is that the box smokers that you put on a stove eye like they sometimes use on Iron Chef? Can you cook all the way through with those, or do you use it for some smoke flavor and then finish it in the oven? What about the smoke, can you just turn on the exhaust fan and that’s enough?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2007)

keltin said:


> “Need” and “new toy” never, ever, ever belong in the same sentence!
> 
> The Cameron smoker, is that the box smokers that you put on a stove eye like they sometimes use on Iron Chef? Can you cook all the way through with those, or do you use it for some smoke flavor and then finish it in the oven? What about the smoke, can you just turn on the exhaust fan and that’s enough?



You begin the smoking process on top of the stove and finish in the oven.  I've been almost 100% successful in duplicating our western Kentucky barbecue pulled pork using our Cameron's smoker.

The smokers produce very little smoke.  We don't have any type of exhaust system in our kitchen and have never had a problem.

One of my favorite dishes is smoked salmon Caesar salad.  It's soooooo good.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2007)

Katie:

Can you post or link a photo?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's a link to Cameron's and the page with the large smoker.  We also have the Lil Smokey, which we use for vegetables and cheeses.

The photo of the large smoker shows the smoker with the top open.  To smoke, the lid is slid completely shut.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Here's a link to Cameron's and the page with the large smoker. We also have the Lil Smokey, which we use for vegetables and cheeses.
> 
> The photo of the large smoker shows the smoker with the top open. To smoke, the lid is slid completely shut.


 

Thanks, Katie!  I'm surprised ou can get a pork butt into that for smoking.  It seems too shallow.  What am I missing?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2007)

Andy, there is a method that the company instructs that uses a "tent" of heavy-duty aluminum foil to cover the food.  I've never had to do that, but I've used it to smoke large poultry.  Works just fine.  Love the Cameron's smokers.  And, don't worry, I don't work for them.  Just happen to really like the device.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2007)

A foil tent!  That's a good idea!  Thanks.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2007)

Andy, you must understand, the large smoker has quite a sizeable area.  It's much larger and deeper than a 9- x 13-inch baking/roasting pan.  We love the smoker.  It's so easy to use and makes the most delicious smoked foods with little trouble and mess.  Now you've made me want to smoke something.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2007)

Katie, I've been yearning to have some kind of smoking gear.  I have a Weber gas grill and it just does not work for smoking.  I'm limited as I live in a condo complex and can't have stuff scattered all over the yard.

I've considered replacing the gas grill with a weber kettle.  I've also thought about a WSM and an electric smoker.  I really just want it for ribs BBQ stuff like ribs, pulled pork or brisket.


----------

